

Ask HN: Please Review My iPhone App the Happy Hour Finder - noelchurchill
http://thehappyhourfinder.com

======
noelchurchill
Hello All - Version 2.0 of the Happy Hour Finder was approved in the app store
yesterday.

I've followed HN for a number of years now and I highly respect the community
here. There are so many smart people with so many good ideas!

I'd really like to get any feedback you have for the app and any ideas for
future releases.

And of course I'm trying to get exposure for the app right now so I'd love to
hear your recommendations. A download and good written review helps a lot too
:)

